
Y2 Combinator launches: the startup starter starter. - pc
http://y2combinator.com
======
JMiao
I guess, at the very least, more YC clones means more business for Heysan.

------
nostrademons
Brillant! When's the application deadline?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I hope we don't start seeing long threads about people checking their email
every minute, wondering what to do if they don't get accepted, etc.

;)

~~~
rokhayakebe
;)

------
vlad
Why doesn't the web site load? I've tried all day. Also, my team was going to
submit a YC application generator as our startup, but there was not enough
time to make something like that before the deadline.

~~~
vlad
I found the answer! The web site does not load in FireFox.

~~~
BrandonM
I use Firefox and I see it.

------
BitGeek
I've figured out what that odor is... I couldn't quite put my finger on it for
the longest time, but now that I've identified it, its very distinct.

Its smug.

------
usablecontent
Really wicked, Is this done by YC itself or someone else came up with this
idea.

I really love the sense of humor.

~~~
danielha
Patrick from Auctomatic.

------
danielha
Trevor Graham and Paul Blackwell -- nice touch.

------
JMiao
The application generator is hilarious. PC, your first name better not be
"Paul."

~~~
pc
Afraid not -- it's Patrick

------
eposts
Is this a joke by pg?

~~~
pc
No; YC had nothing to do with it.

~~~
collision
I think you mean "This site is inspired by, but not affiliated with
YCombinator."

~~~
v01d
I think you meant to say "This site is inspired by, but not affiliated with
sites that are inspired by, but not affiliated with YCombinator."

~~~
BrandonM
I think what you did was funny, but you should really add the above comment in
small print at the bottom :).

------
rms
Nicely done.

------
Readmore
Very nice!

~~~
collision
"I like Y2 Combinator, is nice!"

------
jey
Awesome.

------
jeffrese
weak!

------
sudhirc
kool joke indeed

------
sabat
A hollow voice says "plugh".

------
wc
test

